

The Rich Get Richer, Internet Edition - hhm
http://scienceblogs.com/principles/2008/11/the_rich_get_richer_internet_e.php

======
viggity
what's wrong with the rich getting richer if the size of the pie gets bigger?
Sure they may have gotten a larger percentage of the total traffic, but how
much more net traffic is there in 2006 vs 2001?

I'd rather have 1/8 of a 14" pie than 1/3 of a 8" pie.

